

Guy Kawasaki: Entrepreneurship is a crapshoot - jamiequint
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=55&Itemid=220

======
JO25
It can be a little tough to hear that entrepreneurial success does have
something to do with luck... But there are ways to create your own luck right?

